# Topics > Smart home > Smart security systems >  Ulo, cute birdlike surveillance camera, Vivien Muller, Esch-sur-Alzette, Luxembourg

## Airicist

Designer - Vivien Muller

Home page - mu-design.lu
vivien-muller.fr

facebook.com/ulocamera

linkedin.com/company/mu-design

"Ulo: Interactive home monitoring Owl" on Indiegogo

"Ulo" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Ulo, an interactive home monitoring owl.
September 27, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Ulo software preview
October 5, 2015




> Ulo is a cute surveillance camera, a pet owl interacting with you through eye expressions.

----------


## Airicist

Lil' ICYMI: Cute programmable security bird

Published on Oct 24, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Finally my Ulo arrived: unboxing

Published on Mar 21, 2018




> Ulo, created by Vivien Muller (from Mu Design)
> 8,330 backers pledged €1,618,869 of €199,000 goal to help bring this project to life. Thats  €1,419,869 surplus, and we got a product with a lot less specs than promised.

----------

